# Computers



## CHEEKYCOUPLE (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi; What is the best place to buy a brand-new computer for PROFESSIONAL usage that includes all software + licenses and comes with service repair/maintenance in case something goes wrong ? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

CHEEKYCOUPLE said:


> Hi; What is the best place to buy a brand-new computer for PROFESSIONAL usage that includes all software + licenses and comes with service repair/maintenance in case something goes wrong ? Thanks for any advice.


The US.


----------



## DubaiTom (Nov 3, 2010)

Apple online store?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Dell:

Dell Middle East Resellers | Dell Middle East

Lenovo:

Contact Lenovo - Middle East, Egypt, Pakistan & United Arab Emirates (MP)

Toshiba:

Toshiba Gulf Under Maintenance (under maintenance...)
Jumbo Electronics Dubai UAE - distributor of consumer electronics and technology products in Dubai UAE ( United Arab Emirates ) (one of the biggest electronics retailers, would have options for businesses etc..)

Apple: (another link apart from the one mentioned above)

Apple (United Arab Emirates) - How to Contact Us

HP:

Contact HP | HP® Middle East

Acer:

Acer | UAE


google is your friend


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

i would try and avoid the likes of plugins and sharaf DG..... ive bought items from both and had horrific after sales support with faulty goods.


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

HP has a good shop at the Sheikh Zyed road, near interchanges 3, towards A/D.

I bought an MFP recently with a service contract for my office and was impressed with their product knowledge.


----------



## CHEEKYCOUPLE (Feb 18, 2011)

Simey said:


> The US.


Absolutely agree....but time is of essence :mad2:


----------



## CHEEKYCOUPLE (Feb 18, 2011)

ACertainRomance said:


> i would try and avoid the likes of plugins and sharaf DG..... ive bought items from both and had horrific after sales support with faulty goods.


100% agreed....has similar misfortunes there with other electronics also


----------



## CHEEKYCOUPLE (Feb 18, 2011)

saraswat said:


> Dell:
> 
> Dell Middle East Resellers | Dell Middle East
> 
> ...



Nice !...thanks


----------



## 132467 (Aug 2, 2012)

Avoid popular malls, they're a rip off.

Visit computer plaza (al ain centre), they have all brands you can possibly think of, and the prices are cheaper. (it's the same product, with warranty)

If by professional you mean extreme graphic designing, you are able to customize a desktop computer there with all sorts of high end motherboards, graphics cards, and cases. (all you can think of)

make sure you know what you are looking for with a little bit of internet research, pick your brand, decide on your specs, find out its price.

Walk around all the stores in computer plaza, check for similar specs (and brand) and make sure they give you a similar price. (and always ask for the last price, no matter what)

Hint: 3rd gen and 4th gen processors are a marketing technique, there isn't much difference between them. (unless you are into extreme graphic designing)

If you are looking for good quality laptops, I suggest you go for dell or hp.

The lower priced laptops such as lenovo with similar or equal specs might seem like a good catch at first but expect reduced lifetime.


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

ACertainRomance said:


> i would try and avoid the likes of plugins and sharaf DG..... ive bought items from both and had horrific after sales support with faulty goods.


Yes, I had problems with DG too. Several years ago, I almost bought with DG a laptop. When I got the box at the cash-register, it looked opened, but they guaranteed the item was brand new. Curiosity won, and when I started to check the item, it was full of fingerprints and had clear signs of extensive use; it was the display model. I stopped the transaction. What happens next made them loose a customer: it was for them a normal routine, no emotions, no apologies, not even an explanation... I really felt they did not care at all, and I am convinced they where just trying their luck with selling this display item, without telling the customer.... 

It also seems the have been hard hit with the crash in 2008... their inventory has not yet recovered....


----------



## CHEEKYCOUPLE (Feb 18, 2011)

kookid said:


> Avoid popular malls, they're a rip off.
> 
> Visit computer plaza (al ain centre), they have all brands you can possibly think of, and the prices are cheaper. (it's the same product, with warranty)
> 
> ...


 Great ! Thanks a lot buddy !


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

kookid said:


> ...
> Hint: 3rd gen and 4th gen processors are a marketing technique, there isn't much difference between them. (unless you are into extreme graphic designing)


The latest intel processors have much better battery life (for the same speed and battery capacity) than the previous generation. If running on battery is something you expect to do a lot, then I would suggest you pay attention to the generation and buy a recent model.

D.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Budw said:


> I am convinced they where just trying their luck with selling this display item, without telling the customer....


This is par for the course with 90% of retail here. And while they probably didn't care there is also a general bewilderment as to why you wouldn't want it, same, same. I've experienced it as a customer but also as a retailer buying wholesale, people genuinely confused as to why I can't sell an item with a knackered box or that's been sat in the sun for 6 months and totally faded.



Budw said:


> It also seems the have been hard hit with the crash in 2008... their inventory has not yet recovered....


Most retailers don't have any concept of stock cycles and don't believe or have a clue about marketing to shift stock within an allotted time.


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

My experience with sharaf.... bought some headphones, just over 1000 aed, got the home and discovered a tear in the ear cup. Took them back a few days later for a straight swap (just assumed I was unlucky with a duff pair and would get them changed in 2mins) only to be told go away and deal with manufacturer. ... I kicked off and refused to leave without either a new pair or my money back.... got a new pair about 30mins in....

Moral of the story, dont take what they offer...


----------



## VWCefiro (Jan 27, 2013)

Sharaf or whatever can't simply make a return for some wires that I end up not needing and giving me a reason that i already opened it and can't put it back on there shelf.

it's called OPEN BOX many companies in the US practice it and works very well, but unlike these guys throwing everything around call it New.

That's why I chose to buy everything online even if it ends up paying more on shipping, but in trade I have trust on returns and actual service on warranty on there behalf .


----------



## 132467 (Aug 2, 2012)

chestnut said:


> The latest intel processors have much better battery life (for the same speed and battery capacity) than the previous generation. If running on battery is something you expect to do a lot, then I would suggest you pay attention to the generation and buy a recent model.
> 
> D.


Oh wow, I never knew that, on most computer geek forums I check all they talked about was the 5 to 10% speed improvement (which is hardly noticeable for a regular user)


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

kookid said:


> Oh wow, I never knew that, on most computer geek forums I check all they talked about was the 5 to 10% speed improvement (which is hardly noticeable for a regular user)


One other thing to consider is that the memory size can be more important than CPU speed. In most cases, if budget is limited, you should always try to get the highest possible memory installed, rather than trying to get the highest CPU speed. I advice that if running 64 bit Windows, you should go with no less than 6GB, but better is 8GB.


----------



## VWCefiro (Jan 27, 2013)

Budw said:


> One other thing to consider is that the memory size can be more important than CPU speed. In most cases, if budget is limited, you should always try to get the highest possible memory installed, rather than trying to get the highest CPU speed. I advice that if running 64 bit Windows, you should go with no less than 6GB, but better is 8GB.


that is right I'm running the same set up on my Samsung Laptop 6GB RAM with windows 7 64bit and running fine since day one, but I'll upgrade to 8GB when it starts slow up a bit. Also it has an I5 Intel processor which is great compared to my brother's older processor on his Mac book Pro which crashes every time he renders out one of his videos or w.e. 

So basically every bit counts lol


----------



## 132467 (Aug 2, 2012)

Budw said:


> One other thing to consider is that the memory size can be more important than CPU speed. In most cases, if budget is limited, you should always try to get the highest possible memory installed, rather than trying to get the highest CPU speed. I advice that if running 64 bit Windows, you should go with no less than 6GB, but better is 8GB.


The minimum you can get these days is 8 gb, in rare cases 4 gb.

8 GB of ram is also more than you can ever use as a regular computer user.

Casual User 
Internet browsing, e-mail and listening to music 1GB-2GB

Frequent User 
Internet browsing, email, word processing, simple
graphics programs and flash games, music and 2GB-4GB
watching videos, multitasking. 

Power User 
Internet browsing, email, word processing, photo
editing, video editing, graphics programs and gaming, 4GB-8GB
intensive multitasking. 

Professional User/Gamer/Graphic Designer

High performance gaming, multimedia editing, high-
definition video, graphics design/3D modeling, intensive 8GB-16GB
multitasking.


----------



## 132467 (Aug 2, 2012)

VWCefiro said:


> that is right I'm running the same set up on my Samsung Laptop 6GB RAM with windows 7 64bit and running fine since day one, but I'll upgrade to 8GB when it starts slow up a bit. Also it has an I5 Intel processor which is great compared to my brother's older processor on his Mac book Pro which crashes every time he renders out one of his videos or w.e.
> 
> So basically every bit counts lol


You're better off deleting some programs that run in the background than upgrading your ram.

Ram = amount of memory your computer can handle at once, not speed.

Example: Running a high end game = 2-3 GB ram

Listening to music, browsing with 15 tabs, using microsoft office, and streaming videos on skype all at once = 2-3 GB ram. (off the top of my head, its more or less around that much +-500 MB)

Another thing:

Unlike desktop computers, laptops deteriorate over time, they heat up more and start becoming slow, even if you format them. These days they even sell you a fan to place below your laptop while buying a new laptop, due to overheating.

It has nothing to do with ram.


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

kookid said:


> The minimum you can get these days is 8 gb, in rare cases 4 gb.



Small comment mate: it is the other way around. Most laptops in the popular price range come still with 4gb, than 6GB for the higher price classes, and a few with 8GB. And to my surprise, I saw today just now on the carrefour website still several 2GB laptops for sale...


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

kookid said:


> You're better off deleting some programs that run in the background than upgrading your ram.



In practical terms, PC owners want to run the programs of there choices, and would want to use the full features of these programs. I would not enjoy if at any program I install I have to worry about degrading speed, what runs in the background etc. The average user, will find a huge benefit in purchasing a PC with loads of working memory.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Budw said:


> One other thing to consider is that the memory size can be more important than CPU speed.


Correct. 640K ought to be enough for anybody...

Sent via CLI on ZX84


----------



## colaxs (Nov 26, 2012)

A word of caution though. I assembled a Gaming PC back in 2011 and my Hard drive died on me two weeks ago.

On their website, Western Digital mention a 5 year warranty, so I went to their authorized reseller to request for an RMA.

They looked at my PC receipt and rejected my request, since I had not "purchased the hard disk directly" from them. I had to buy another hard disk and had to restore important files painfully.

Sad truth is most hard disks tend to die on you two or three years into operation, both internal and external, so keep this in mind.


----------



## secrethq1 (Mar 24, 2012)

colaxs said:


> A word of caution though. I assembled a Gaming PC back in 2011 and my Hard drive died on me two weeks ago.
> 
> On their website, Western Digital mention a 5 year warranty, so I went to their authorized reseller to request for an RMA.
> 
> ...


What games you playing on the pc?


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Go with Samsung at the Dubai Mall

Actually, for laptops, it does not matter from which store you get it, it is still under the warranty of the brand company.

So Sharaf or jumbo or whatever, it is the same.
Carrefour are good but mostly average usage computers.

Al Ain Mall, I don't trust or like .

See carrefour,emax then plugs in


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Slightly off topic but my wife bought me a PS4 from E City for my birthday

when i opened it, it was a US spec one using 120v and only playing region 1 DVD's

She took it back based on the basis I wanted a European/UAE spec for both power and region 2 capability.

They weren't interested saying it would work fine and why would she want to use it for DVD/BluRay and advised her to by a separate player!! She had to explain for over 30 mins in the end they gave in but then wanted to refund her in cash, less the amount of the credit card fee for the initial purchase! approx 37AED

After another 30 mins they gave in and gave her a full cash refund 

Im going back to the UK next week where I will buy one in Argos!!!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

colaxs said:


> A word of caution though. I assembled a Gaming PC back in 2011 and my Hard drive died on me two weeks ago.
> 
> On their website, Western Digital mention a 5 year warranty, so I went to their authorized reseller to request for an RMA.
> 
> ...


The thing about the 3-5yr warranty on hard drives is, they have a clause or terms somewhere on their site that explains that after 1 or 2 years you are no longer entitled to a full replacement. In other words, after a certain period you will have to pay a percentage of the cost of the replacement drive. 

One of my drives was on its way out last year, I wasn't the original purchaser but managed to get the warranty sorted. I still had to pay about 25% of the cost of a new drive.


----------



## icebrain1 (Apr 26, 2014)

kookid said:


> Avoid popular malls, they're a rip off.
> 
> Visit computer plaza (al ain centre), they have all brands you can possibly think of, and the prices are cheaper. (it's the same product, with warranty)
> 
> ...


I agree this is the best way to find stuff, even if you cant build the pc tell them the specs your looking for or the exact components and they should be able to build it for you.


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

My 18-month old Sony Viao is now freezing on the 'viao' loading screen when I turn on.

Our IT guys say it's a hardware problem and I should just get a cab to Kararma. Any better suggestions?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

That's it? Your IT guy can't troubleshoot it to see what part of the hardware is malfunctioning?


----------

